# HPI Dodge Challenger T/A body



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I just picked one up for one of my TT01's wondering if anyone has any pic's of one done up?


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Head over to RC Tech forums. In the on road section is a thread just for Vintage Trans Am guys to show off their cars. That is if you're looking for a VTA style paint job!!!*


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

KnR-Racing99 said:


> *Head over to RC Tech forums. In the on road section is a thread just for Vintage Trans Am guys to show off their cars. That is if you're looking for a VTA style paint job!!!*


do you have a link? I couldn't find a thread.. 

I was more looking for a review of it but it'll arrive tomorrow sometime so ya just looking for how people are painting them..


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I got the body and painted it up.. messed up a couple things but if you don't know about them you can't see them.. let me know what you think?- these are with 26mm wheels with wide 12mm hubs on a TT01 which it now has the same matte but 31mm wheels on it..


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Now I see, you were going for a street look vs a racing look. Sweet job on the Challenger. I wished I had the patience for painting but it's mostly 1 or 2 color paint for me.
Here's that link if you still want it.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html

Nice job man!!!!*


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

KnR-Racing99 said:


> *Now I see, you were going for a street look vs a racing look. Sweet job on the Challenger. I wished I had the patience for painting but it's mostly 1 or 2 color paint for me.
> Here's that link if you still want it.
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html
> 
> Nice job man!!!!*


THANKS! It looks even better with the matte 31mm wheels it now has..


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Google Historic Trans Am. Lots of pics of real TA cars.


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*awesome man!*

that is a sick body!


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Nicely done.


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

Very nice!! I had this one saved in my eBay watch list 'cause it looked so cool!! lol

You have a very nice Superbird R/C too, IIRC. Gotta love those MoPars!!!


----------

